# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Τηλεσκοπικός ιστός κεραίας.

## mits

Γεια σας!

Χαζεύοντας στο ίντερνετ πέτυχα αυτόν τον πτυσσόμενο ιστό κεραίας από αλουμίνιο, ο οποίος βγαίνει σε διάφορα μήκη, μέχρι και 18 μέτρα!!

Κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι λίγο τσιμπημένος, οπότε η απορία μου είναι κατά πόσο θα μπορούσε να φτιάξει κάποιος κάτι τέτοιο μόνος του και κατά πόσο θα ήταν (όσο γίνεται) σταθερός.

Τι λέτε; Χρειάζονται σωλήνες αλουμινίου και σε κάθε σύνδεση θα μπορούσαν να μπουν δύο βίδες σταυρωτά, ανοίγοντας δύο τρύπες. Θα ήταν σταθερό έτσι; Επίσης, σωλήνες αλουμινίου που μπορούμε να βρούμε σε διάφορες διατομές;

----------


## aeonios

Χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω διαφήμιση είδα παρόμοιο και στο houseofradio. Πάρτους ένα τηλ να δεις και από εκεί πόσο το δίνουν!

----------


## weather1967

Φιλε Δημητρη αναλογα το τι βαρος θα εχεις πανω στον ιστο ,αλλο να εχεις ενα απλο διπολακη και αλλο 4 γιάνκι 
Γινετε,και εκτος αυτα που ανεφερες χρειαζεται και στανταρ 2 τριαδες αντιριδες με συρματοσχοινο η μια στα 4, μετρα και η αλλη στα 8 μετρα ,αν ειναι ο ιστος 10 μετρα που θελεις.
Και βεβαια καλη σταθερη βαση ,σταθερος θα ειναι αναλογα σε τι βαση θα το βαλεις ,την σωστη αποσταση που θα μπει ο ενας σωληνας μεσα στον αλλο,και αναλογα τον σωστο προσανατολισμο των αντιριδων ,αν τα κανεις ολα αυτα σωστά ,τοτε θα ειναι σταθεροτατος και οχι απλα σταθερος.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Γεια σας!
> 
> Χαζεύοντας στο ίντερνετ πέτυχα αυτόν τον πτυσσόμενο ιστό κεραίας από αλουμίνιο, ο οποίος βγαίνει σε διάφορα μήκη, μέχρι και 18 μέτρα!!
> 
> Κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι λίγο τσιμπημένος, οπότε η απορία μου είναι κατά πόσο θα μπορούσε να φτιάξει κάποιος κάτι τέτοιο μόνος του και κατά πόσο θα ήταν (όσο γίνεται) σταθερός.
> 
> Τι λέτε; Χρειάζονται σωλήνες αλουμινίου και σε κάθε σύνδεση θα μπορούσαν να μπουν δύο βίδες σταυρωτά, ανοίγοντας δύο τρύπες. Θα ήταν σταθερό έτσι; Επίσης, σωλήνες αλουμινίου που μπορούμε να βρούμε σε διάφορες διατομές;



Πρόκειται για φορητό 10μετρο τηλεσκοπικό ιστό, για DXpeditions με ελαφρές κατευθυντικές ραδιοερασιτεχνικές κεραίες εκστρατείας. Το μήκος του συνεπτυγμένου ιστού είναι 1.35 μ (για να χωράει στο πορτμπαγκάζ).
Αποτελείται από 9 σωλήνες ανοδιωμένου αλουμινίου, προοδευτικά ελαττούμενης εξ. διαμέτρου από 7 μέχρι 3 εκ. (ώστε να διολισθαίνουν ο ένας μέσα στον άλλο) και ανοξείδωτους σφιγκτήρες.

Και βέβαια μπορεί να κατασκευασθεί, αλλά δεν θα έχει την ίδια αντοχή κλπ.
Η στερέωση θα γίνει κάνοντας μια σχισμή μήκους περίπου 10 εκ. κατά  μήκος του άνω άκρου των 8 χοντρότερων σωλήνων, ωστε με έναν κοινό ανοξείδωτο σφιγκτήρα κοντά στην άκρη, να σφίγγει πάνω σε περίπου 15 εκ. από το κάτω άκρο του αμέσως επόμενου (λεπτότερου). 

Η στερέωση με βίδες τού αφαιρεί την ιδιότητα του φορητού και πτυσσόμενου. 
Τηλεσκοπικοί ιστοί κεραιών τηλεοράσεως με βίδες υπάρχουν στην ελληνική αγορά.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Φιλε Δημητρη αναλογα το τι βαρος θα εχεις πανω στον ιστο ,αλλο να εχεις ενα απλο διπολακη και αλλο 4 γιάνκι 
> Γινετε,και εκτος αυτα που ανεφερες χρειαζεται και στανταρ 2 τριαδες αντιριδες με συρματοσχοινο η μια στα 4, μετρα και η αλλη στα 8 μετρα ,αν ειναι ο ιστος 10 μετρα που θελεις.
> Και βεβαια καλη σταθερη βαση ,σταθερος θα ειναι αναλογα σε τι βαση θα το βαλεις ,την σωστη αποσταση που θα μπει ο ενας σωληνας μεσα στον αλλο,και αναλογα τον σωστο προσανατολισμο των αντιριδων ,αν τα κανεις ολα αυτα σωστά ,τοτε θα ειναι σταθεροτατος και οχι απλα σταθερος.



Γειά σου Δημήτρη. Δεν είχα δει το μήνυμά σου, γιατί τα γράψαμε ταυτόχρονα. Φυσικά συμφωνώ με όσα γράφεις και τα προσυπογράφω :Smile: .
Το ίδιο ισχύει και για σένα, φίλε Νίκο.

----------


## Πέτροs

Υπάρχουν καί αυτέs οί διατομέs σέ βέργεs τών 5 μέτρων ή μία μπαίνει μέσα στήν αλλη.

----------


## weather1967

> Υπάρχουν καί αυτέs οί διατομέs σέ βέργεs τών 5 μέτρων ή μία μπαίνει μέσα στήν αλλη.



Aυτος ειναι ο λεγομενος πρεσαριστός Πέτρο,οι πρεσαριστοι εφαρμοζουν χωρις βιδες παξιμαδι απλα βαζουμε τον ενα σωληνα μεσα στον αλλο, και το χτυπαμε λιγακη για να σφηνωσει και να κουμπωσει καλα ο ενας σωληνας με τον αλλο.Απλα δεν κανει για φορητος ομως,γιατι αν μετα θελει να βγαλεις τα κοματια θα εχουν σφηνωσει και θελει ζορι για να βγουνε.

Πιστευω η καλυτερη λυση για φορητος ειναι η λυση του Κώστα (Γεια σου Κώστα)

Σωστη η παρατηρηση του Κώστα 
Σχετικα με αυτο που αναφερε πριν ο φιλος Δημητρης (mits) με τις βιδες -παξιμαδι,αν του βαλουμε βιδες-παξιμαδι εννοειται οτι παυει να ειναι φορητος πλεον.
Ο Κωστας σου ειπε μια καλη λυση για να φτιαξεις φορητο ,με την τομη στα 10 cm καθετα στο αλουμινιο απο την μια μερια μονο,για να εχει ενα διακενο το λεγομενο (πέζο) και με τον σφικτηρα να σφιξη καλα το ενα κοματι με το αλλο,μετα ξεσφυγεις λιγο με ενα κατσαβιδι το καθε σφικτηρα και μαζευεται .
Σωληνες αλουμινιου σε διαφορες διατομες ,γιατι πρεπει να εχεις διαφορες διατομες για να μπαινει το καθε ενα στοιχειο μεσα στο αλλο θα βρεις εκει που πουλανε αλουμινια (αποθηκες αλουμινιου) ,βεβαια θα σου στοιχισει ,γιατι αυτοι πουλανε 4 μετρα σωληνα και φαντασου ποσα τετραμετρα πρεπει να αγορασεις για να μπαινει το ενα μεσα στο αλλο ,και στην ουσια θα χρειαστεις μονο το 1,30 μετρα απο το καθενα .

----------


## mits

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Λέγοντας βίδες έλεγα κάτι σαν αυτό, ώστε να είναι εύκολο να τις βιδώνεις και ξεβιδώνεις με ένα παξιμάδι από την άλλη μεριά αναλόγως τι θέλεις να κάνεις. Και αυτό με τη σχισμή πάντως είναι καλή λύση, αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο σταθερό θα είναι.

----------


## Πέτροs

> Aυτος ειναι ο λεγομενος πρεσαριστός Πέτρο,οι πρεσαριστοι εφαρμοζουν χωρις βιδες παξιμαδι απλα βαζουμε τον ενα σωληνα μεσα στον αλλο, και το χτυπαμε λιγακη για να σφηνωσει και να κουμπωσει καλα ο ενας σωληνας με τον αλλο.Απλα δεν κανει για φορητος ομως,γιατι αν μετα θελει να βγαλεις τα κοματια θα εχουν σφηνωσει και θελει ζορι για να βγουνε.




Αγαπητέ Δημήτρη, ο ιστόs πού σαs παρουσίασα δέν είναι πρεσαριστόs, είναι σχεδιασμένοs έτσι ώστε νά μπαίνει καί νά βγαίνει ό έναs μέσα στόν άλλο 
ανεμπόδιστα.
Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι νά συνδέσειs τά κομάτια τού έναs εξ αυτών είναι καί 
οί περαστέs βίδεs πού ανέφερε ό φίλοs mits.

----------


## mits

Λοιπόν, έκανα μια βόλτα στο πράκτικερ σήμερα και πέτυχα με 12 ευρώ έναν ιστό σε 3 κομμάτια των 1,40 μέτρων το καθένα (φ30, φ35 και φ40), με βίδες όπως έλεγα. Φυσικά μπορούν να προστεθούν και άλλα κομμάτια για μεγαλύτερο μήκος. Ορίστε η φωτογραφία.

----------


## weather1967

> Λοιπόν, έκανα μια βόλτα στο πράκτικερ σήμερα και πέτυχα με 12 ευρώ έναν ιστό σε 3 κομμάτια των 1,40 μέτρων το καθένα (φ30, φ35 και φ40), με βίδες όπως έλεγα. Φυσικά μπορούν να προστεθούν και άλλα κομμάτια για μεγαλύτερο μήκος. Ορίστε η φωτογραφία.



Καλοριζικος φιλε Δημητρη.
Αλλα δεν ειναι και τα 3 κομματια 1,40  :Sad: 
το συνολικο του καθαρο υψος ειναι 3,40 μετρα ,τετοιον ιστο εχω για το ανεμομετρο 8 μετρα υψος ,απλα με αλχημειες εχω βαλεις 2 τετοιους και κατι ψιλά .
Φίλε Πετρο πάω πάσσο  :Smile: ,επειδή ειδα το σχεδιο πριν που εδειξες και ηταν οι εσοχές ιδιες με του πρεασαριστου ,τον περασα για πρεσαριστο.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Λοιπόν, έκανα μια βόλτα στο πράκτικερ σήμερα και πέτυχα με 12 ευρώ έναν ιστό σε 3 κομμάτια των 1,40 μέτρων το καθένα (φ30, φ35 και φ40), με βίδες όπως έλεγα. Φυσικά μπορούν να προστεθούν και άλλα κομμάτια για μεγαλύτερο μήκος. Ορίστε η φωτογραφία.



Σήμερα που βρέθηκα και εγώ (για άλλο λόγο) στο Praktiker (της Μεταμόρφωσης), αναζήτησα και είδα τον ιστό με τις βίδες. Διαπίστωσα λοιπόν κάτι που δεν είναι άμεσα φανερό στη φωτο: *Δεν πρόκειται για αλουμινένιο*, αλλά για τον γνωστό και μη εξαιρετέο κοινό ιστό από λεπτή λαμαρίνα γαλβανιζέ, που χρησιμοποιείται και σκουριάζει στις ταράτσες εδώ και τόσα χρόνια. Δυστυχώς, "άνθρακες ο θησαυρός"! :Sad:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Εγω αγορασα τον αλουμινενιο, 3ων τεμαχιων με συνδεση μονης βιδας στα 32 ευρω (μπορει και 36)

----------


## jeik

Εγω  βρηκα  στο  πρακτικερ   θεσ/νικης  και  τους  δυο  τυπους - γαλβανιζε - αλουμινενιο.

----------


## mits

Όντως αυτός που πήρα προχτές δεν ήταν αλουμινένιος, δεν είχε άλλον το πράκτικερ που είχα πάει. Παρήγγειλα σε ένα γνωστό μου αλουμινά μερικά κομμάτια σωλήνες, 2 mm πάχος, αλουμινίου, τα οποία θα κόψει περίπου στο 1,30, ώστε να έχω έναν ιστό "τσέπης" που να μπορείς να τον μετακινείς εύκολα!

----------


## weather1967

> Σήμερα που βρέθηκα και εγώ (για άλλο λόγο) στο Praktiker (της Μεταμόρφωσης), αναζήτησα και είδα τον ιστό με τις βίδες. Διαπίστωσα λοιπόν κάτι που δεν είναι άμεσα φανερό στη φωτο: *Δεν πρόκειται για αλουμινένιο*, αλλά για τον γνωστό και μη εξαιρετέο κοινό ιστό από λεπτή λαμαρίνα γαλβανιζέ, που χρησιμοποιείται και σκουριάζει στις ταράτσες εδώ και τόσα χρόνια. Δυστυχώς, "άνθρακες ο θησαυρός"!



Κωστα εχεις δικιο αυτοι με τις βιδες σαν του φιλου mits ειναι λαμαρινα γαλβανιζε ,οπως και ο δικος μου στο ανεμομετρο,παλι πατεντα  :Lol: ,τον εχω περασει 2 χερια μπογια αλουμινιο και τον εχω 7 χρονια και δεν εχει σκουριασει .
Το συνιστω ανεπιφιλακτα ενα τεταρτακη μπογια χρωματος αλουμινιου και περασμα 2 χερια και γινετε αλουμίνιος  :Biggrin:

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Κωστα εχεις δικιο αυτοι με τις βιδες σαν του φιλου mits ειναι λαμαρινα γαλβανιζε ,οπως και ο δικος μου στο ανεμομετρο,παλι πατεντα ,τον εχω περασει 2 χερια μπογια αλουμινιο και τον εχω 7 χρονια και δεν εχει σκουριασει .
> Το συνιστω ανεπιφιλακτα ενα τεταρτακη μπογια χρωματος αλουμινιου και περασμα 2 χερια και γινετε αλουμίνιος



Δημήτρη συμφωνώ. Ήξερες ότι οι σιδεράδες ονομάζουν το σπρέυ αλουμινίου "ψυχρό γαλβάνι"; Εγώ δεν το ήξερα, γιαυτό και παραξενεύτηκα όταν μου συνέστησαν να περάσω τη σιδερένια βάση και το βαγονάκι του πύργου με "δυό χέρια ψυχρό γαλβάνι". Το έκανα πριν χρόνια και ακόμα είναι μια χαρά.
Πάντως για φορητό πτυσσόμενο ιστό εκστρατείας ο γαλβανιζέ δεν συγκρίνεται με τον αλουμινένιο, που είναι πανάλαφρος.

Με την ευκαιρία να προσθέσω ότι έχω αγοράσει από μάντρα διαλελυμένου ασυρματικού υλικού στον Ασπρόπυργο ειδικούς στρατιωτικούς τηλεσκοπικούς ιστούς χακί χρώματος, από πανίσχυρο κράμα αλουμινίου. Είναι σε κομμάτια που το ένα σφηνώνει στην κορυφή του άλλου και χρησιμοποιείς όσα κομμάτια θέλεις.

----------


## weather1967

Κώστα οχι δεν το ηξερα,τωρα το ακουω ,οσο ζουμε μαθαινουμε  :Rolleyes: .
Συμφωνω απολυτα οτι καμμια σχεση στο θεμα βαρους ,ο αλουμινιενιος ειναι πολυ πιο ελαφρυς απο τον γαλβανιζε.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Ένα ασθενές σημείο του αλουμινένιου ιστού TV (που δεν υπάρχει μόνο στο "Practiker" αλλά και αλλού: Τριδήμας, TV parts -Παναγιώτης Βογιατζής- κλπ, σε τιμή γύρω στα 30-35 ευρώ) εντοπίζεται όχι στον ιστό, αλλά στο κολλάρο σύσφιξης με τη βίδα. Όσο και να το σφίξεις, δεν είναι αρκετό για να σταθεροποιήσει μόνιμα τη σύνδεση των τμημάτων του ιστού. Με τον αέρα και το τράβηγμα των επιτόνων, μπορεί σιγά-σιγά να γλιστρήσει το επάνω κομμάτι μέσα στο κάτω, κονταίνοντας τον ιστό.
Αυτό συνέβη σε έναν τέτοιο ιστό με κεραία V/U collinear, που έχω στη βεράντα (με πολύ δυνατούς αέρηδες!). Μετά από δυό-τρία χρόνια παρατήρησα ότι στο σημείο της σύνδεσης το coaxial, που το είχα στερεώσει κατά μήκος του ιστού με μονωτική ταινία και δεματικά, είχε κάνει "κοιλιά" -κούρμπα- (βλ. φωτο). Νόμισα μάλιστα στην αρχή ότι έφταιγε το coaxial (Aircom plus), που είναι foam. Όταν όμως είδα ότι είχαν χαλαρώσει τα επίτονα ώστε να θέλουν σφίξιμο, συνειδητοποίησα ότι αιτία ήταν το ..."ολίσθημα" του ιστού.
Άρα για μόνιμη εγκατάσταση συνιστάται αποτελεσματικότερο σύστημα σύνδεσης (πχ. με διαμπερείς βίδες κλπ). :Wink:

----------


## weather1967

Κώστα πριν διαβασω το μηνυμα ,πρωτα ανοιξα τις φωτος και ειδα την κουρμπα ,και λεω το εκανε επιτηδες ετσι για να μην ακουμπαει στον συνδετηρα ?
Μετα διαβασα το post,οντως πολυ ορθη η επισημανση σου,γιατι ποτε δεν εχω χρησιμοποιηση τετοιο ιστο παρα μονο ,αυτους με την διαμπερες βιδα και παξιμαδι.
Πιστευω παιζουν ρολο και οι αντιριδες πανω σε αυτο που σε καθε κουνημα του αερα πιεζουν τον ιστο προς τα κατω,για να το κρητησουν σταθερο .

YΓ: Kώστα και με 1 watt να βγεις απο την αετοφωλιά σου θα καμπανιζεις  :Smile:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Ένα ασθενές σημείο του αλουμινένιου ιστού TV (που δεν υπάρχει μόνο στο "Practiker" αλλά και αλλού: Τριδήμας, TV parts -Παναγιώτης Βογιατζής- κλπ, σε τιμή γύρω στα 30-35 ευρώ) εντοπίζεται όχι στον ιστό, αλλά στο κολλάρο σύσφιξης με τη βίδα. Όσο και να το σφίξεις, δεν είναι αρκετό για να σταθεροποιήσει μόνιμα τη σύνδεση των τμημάτων του ιστού. Με τον αέρα και το τράβηγμα των επιτόνων, μπορεί σιγά-σιγά να γλιστρήσει το επάνω κομμάτι μέσα στο κάτω, κονταίνοντας τον ιστό.
> Αυτό συνέβη σε έναν τέτοιο ιστό με κεραία V/U collinear, που έχω στη βεράντα (με πολύ δυνατούς αέρηδες!). Μετά από δυό-τρία χρόνια παρατήρησα ότι στο σημείο της σύνδεσης το coaxial, που το είχα στερεώσει κατά μήκος του ιστού με μονωτική ταινία και δεματικά, είχε κάνει "κοιλιά" -κούρμπα- (βλ. φωτο). Νόμισα μάλιστα στην αρχή ότι έφταιγε το coaxial (Aircom plus), που είναι foam. Όταν όμως είδα ότι είχαν χαλαρώσει τα επίτονα ώστε να θέλουν σφίξιμο, συνειδητοποίησα ότι αιτία ήταν το ..."ολίσθημα" του ιστού.
> Άρα για μόνιμη εγκατάσταση συνιστάται αποτελεσματικότερο σύστημα σύνδεσης (πχ. με διαμπερείς βίδες κλπ).



Κωστα, σε αυτο το υψος ... και ο ιστος να πεσει  και η κεραια να σπασει
και νερο να παρει ο κονεκτορας παλι καμπανα θα σε ακουνε σιμπλεξ παντου.
Με ολο τα θαρρος, να βαλω ενα fmικο σπιτι σου, για οταν ερχομαι Αθηνα ?  :Laugh:  (απο ραφηνα, θα περναω με λινκ στο σπιτι σου) ?
 :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Κώστα πριν διαβασω το μηνυμα ,πρωτα ανοιξα τις φωτος και ειδα την κουρμπα ,και λεω το εκανε επιτηδες ετσι για να μην ακουμπαει στον συνδετηρα ?
> Μετα διαβασα το post,οντως πολυ ορθη η επισημανση σου,γιατι ποτε δεν εχω χρησιμοποιηση τετοιο ιστο παρα μονο ,αυτους με την διαμπερες βιδα και παξιμαδι.
> Πιστευω παιζουν ρολο και οι αντιριδες πανω σε αυτο που σε καθε κουνημα του αερα πιεζουν τον ιστο προς τα κατω,για να το κρητησουν σταθερο .
> 
> YΓ: Kώστα και με 1 watt να βγεις απο την αετοφωλιά σου θα καμπανιζεις



Γειά σου Δημήτρη! Το περίμενα ότι θα σχολιάσεις και διάβασα με πολύ ενδιαφέρον το σχόλιό σου. 
Πραγματικά στην αρχή ενοχοποίησα το καημένο το Aircom plus και είπα "να που μειονεκτεί μηχανικά σε σχέση με το RG213!". Όμως έπεσα έξω, δεν έφταιγε αυτό.
Σίγουρα είχα αφήσει μια πολύ μικρή κούρμπα στο σημείο του συνδετήρα-σφιγκτήρα, όπως ακριβώς είπες. Αλλά όχι βέβαια τόσο μεγάλη!
Για αντηρίδες δεν χρησιμοποιώ συρματόσχοινα αλλά σχοινιά, για να μην επηρεάζουν τις άλλες κεραίες μου. 
Τον ιστό (2 κομμάτια μόνο) τον είχα πάρει από τον Τριδήμα. Έχω πάρει άλλον ένα, με 4 κομμάτια, από το TV parts. Τον έχω ακόμα στη διάφανη συσκευασία του, για ενδεχόμενη μελλοντική χρήση. 
Όσο για το υστερόγραφό σου, γέλασα, αλλά είσαι 100% σωστός! Πραγματική "αετοφωλιά", δεν έχεις άδικο. Είμαι στον τελευταίο δρόμο στο βουνό, απέναντί σου, σε υψόμετρο 550μ. Από κάτω υπάρχει χάος και έχω οπτική επαφή μέχρι Ελευσίνα και Πέραμα από τη μια μεριά και τις βουνοκορυφές της Εύβοιας από την άλλη. Όταν χτιζόταν το σπίτι, μίλησα simplex στα 2μ με το φορητό με low (mw) και ράμπερ με Αλιβέρι και μπήκα στο ρηπήτερ του Βόλου και του Χορτιάτη. Με οριζόντια μπημ 9 στοιχείων στο μπαλκόνι μίλησα με 25W SSB όχι μόνο με Αλεξανδρούπολη, Κομοτινή κλπ., αλλά  και με Σόφια. 
Περίμενα να σταματήσει η βροχή για να βγάλω τις φωτογραφίες, αλλά και πάλι η ορατότητα δεν ήταν καλή για να φανεί τί βλέπει το μπαλκόνι μου.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Κωστα, σε αυτο το υψος ... και ο ιστος να πεσει  και η κεραια να σπασει
> και νερο να παρει ο κονεκτορας παλι καμπανα θα σε ακουνε σιμπλεξ παντου.
> Με ολο τα θαρρος, να βαλω ενα fmικο σπιτι σου, για οταν ερχομαι Αθηνα ?  (απο ραφηνα, θα περναω με λινκ στο σπιτι σου) ?



Γιώργο το post σου το είδα αφού έγραψα την απάντηση στον Δημήτρη. Φαίνεται γράφαμε μαζί. Όπως είδες, έχεις απόλυτο δίκηο σε όσα γράφεις, δεν είναι καθόλου υπερβολή!
Τώρα για τη Ραφήνα, είναι από την πίσω μεριά του βουνού (Πεντέλη) και γιαυτό προς τα εκεί καθώς και προς Νέα Μάκρη, Λούτσα κλπ. τα αποτελέσματα στα VHF δεν είναι τόσο εντυπωσιακά. Εγώ βρίσκομαι στη ΒΔ πλευρά του βουνού, απέναντι στην Πάρνηθα.

----------


## jeik

Κι  εγω  οταν  τα  ριχνω  απο  Λυκοβρυση  δεν  εχω  κανενα  παραπονο , εχω  τρελη  θεα  :Smile: .

----------


## bob

> Υπάρχουν καί αυτέs οί διατομέs σέ βέργεs τών 5 μέτρων ή μία μπαίνει μέσα στήν αλλη.



 Πέτρο σε ποιο κατάστημα υπάρχουν αυτά τα αλουμίνια

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Εγώ βρίσκομαι στη ΒΔ πλευρά του βουνού, απέναντι στην Πάρνηθα.



Δυστυχως, δεν θα περναει στο σπιτι σου το λινκ απο Ραφηνα.
Λοιπον, αν ποτέ δωθουν αδειες για fm, θα παρω οικοπεδο στην Ευβοια ψηλα και το λινκ θα παει απο Ραφηνα πρωτα εκει  (Ευβοια) και μετα στο σπιτι σου  :Wink: .

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημέρα bob, DETAIL ΕΠΕ Λεωφόροs Μαραθώνοs 77 Γέρακαs Αττικήs, τηλ 2106612298.

----------


## HFProject

> Είναι σε κομμάτια που το ένα σφηνώνει στην κορυφή του άλλου και χρησιμοποιείς όσα κομμάτια θέλεις.



Καταπληκτικό υλικό.....

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> ... έχω αγοράσει από μάντρα διαλελυμένου ασυρματικού υλικού στον Ασπρόπυργο ειδικούς στρατιωτικούς τηλεσκοπικούς ιστούς χακί χρώματος, από πανίσχυρο κράμα αλουμινίου. Είναι σε κομμάτια που το ένα σφηνώνει στην κορυφή του άλλου και χρησιμοποιείς όσα κομμάτια θέλεις.



Στη φωτογραφία 4 κομμάτια του εν λόγω στρατιωτικού ιστού, ανάμεσα
στον γνωστό αλουμινένιο ιστό TV (ακόμα στη συσκευασία του!) και σε έναν πρόχειρο πτυσσόμενο τηλεσκοπικό ιστό ιδιοκατασκευής, μήκους 1-1.86m, για πειραματικές κεραίες. Ο τελευταίος είναι 2 τεμαχίων, εξ. διαμέτρου 18 & 20mm και κατασκευάσθηκε από 1 σωλήνα κουρτίνας μπάνιου και 1 σφιγκτήρα.
Η ταινία συσκευασίας του ιστού TV (4 κομμάτια και 2 σφιγκτήρες) γράφει JAGER, Γ.& Ε. Τζαγκαράκη ΑΒΕΕ., Μυσίας 13 Βύρωνας, Υποκ/μα Λ.Καρέα 46 (ας μη θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση!)
Tα κομμάτια του στρατιωτικού ιστού έχουν πάχος 3mm, μήκος 1.68 m και εξωτερική διάμετρο 41mm. Tα τελευταία 15 cm έχουν εξωτερική διάμετρο 33mm, ώστε να "μπήγονται" μέσα στο επόμενο κομμάτι και εγκοπή, η οποία σφηνώνει σε διαμπερή βέργα της βάσης του, εμποδίζοντας την περιστροφή.

----------


## jeik

Την  ειχα  στο  μυαλο  μου , την  ''εχω''  σε  επαγγελματικη  μορφη , αλλα  βρηκα  αυτην  την  handmade  στο  νετ  , πολυ  κυριλε  και  την  παραθετω

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...ed=0CEYQ9QEwCw

----------


## radioamateur

> Στη φωτογραφία 4 κομμάτια του εν λόγω στρατιωτικού ιστού, ανάμεσα
> στον γνωστό αλουμινένιο ιστό TV (ακόμα στη συσκευασία του!) και σε έναν πρόχειρο πτυσσόμενο τηλεσκοπικό ιστό ιδιοκατασκευής, μήκους 1-1.86m, για πειραματικές κεραίες. Ο τελευταίος είναι 2 τεμαχίων, εξ. διαμέτρου 18 & 20mm και κατασκευάσθηκε από 1 σωλήνα κουρτίνας μπάνιου και 1 σφιγκτήρα.
> Η ταινία συσκευασίας του ιστού TV (4 κομμάτια και 2 σφιγκτήρες) γράφει JAGER, Γ.& Ε. Τζαγκαράκη ΑΒΕΕ., Μυσίας 13 Βύρωνας, Υποκ/μα Λ.Καρέα 46 (ας μη θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση!)
> Tα κομμάτια του στρατιωτικού ιστού έχουν πάχος 3mm, μήκος 1.68 m και εξωτερική διάμετρο 41mm. Tα τελευταία 15 cm έχουν εξωτερική διάμετρο 33mm, ώστε να "μπήγονται" μέσα στο επόμενο κομμάτι και εγκοπή, η οποία σφηνώνει σε διαμπερή βέργα της βάσης του, εμποδίζοντας την περιστροφή.



Στο ΗΑΜFEST Αθήνας έχω δει στρατιωτικούς αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται να αντέχουν σε μόνιμη εγκατάσταση.

----------


## aeonios

Γεια σας φίλοι.

Κώστα έχω και εγώ πάρει από τη μάντρα τέτοιους στρατιωτικούς ιστούς και τους χρησιμοποιώ απροβλημάτιστα χωρίς ποτέ να έχω το παραμικρό πρόβλημα.

Ορίστε 2 φώτο από προσωρινή εγκατάσταση στις οποίες μπήκε ο heavy duty ροτορας yaesu g-1000 με μια 5 στοιχείων κεραία για τους 50 MHz που αργότερα έγινε μόνιμη με προσθήκη αντιρίδων στήριξης και ρύθμιση του gamma match.


http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/1676/img0226x.jpg
http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/5746/img0227m.jpg
http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/9014/img0225e.jpg

----------


## haris_216

> Δημήτρη συμφωνώ. Ήξερες ότι οι σιδεράδες ονομάζουν το σπρέυ αλουμινίου "ψυχρό γαλβάνι"; Εγώ δεν το ήξερα, γιαυτό και παραξενεύτηκα όταν μου συνέστησαν να περάσω τη σιδερένια βάση και το βαγονάκι του πύργου με "δυό χέρια ψυχρό γαλβάνι". Το έκανα πριν χρόνια και ακόμα είναι μια χαρά.
> Πάντως για φορητό πτυσσόμενο ιστό εκστρατείας ο γαλβανιζέ δεν συγκρίνεται με τον αλουμινένιο, που είναι πανάλαφρος.
> 
> Με την ευκαιρία να προσθέσω ότι έχω αγοράσει από μάντρα διαλελυμένου ασυρματικού υλικού στον Ασπρόπυργο ειδικούς στρατιωτικούς τηλεσκοπικούς ιστούς χακί χρώματος, από πανίσχυρο κράμα αλουμινίου. Είναι σε κομμάτια που το ένα σφηνώνει στην κορυφή του άλλου και χρησιμοποιείς όσα κομμάτια θέλεις.



καλημέρα. αυτή η μάντρα που ανέφερες είναι ο ίδιος που ήταν πριν χρόνια στην πλατεία με το μικρό εκκλησάκι κοντά στον σταθμό του Θησείου. είχα ακούσει ότι έχει πάει προς απσρόπυργο. όπως και νά 'χει μήπως μπορείς να μου πεις πιο συγκεκριμένη διεύθυνση;

----------


## jeik

Ρε   παιδια , καλοι  οι  σωληνες , αλλα  ΠΟΥ  ΕΙΝΑΙ  Ο  ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ?

----------


## jeik

> Ρε παιδια , καλοι οι σωληνες , αλλα ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ?



Οκ , τον  ειδα , εγραψε  χθες  βραδυ.

----------

